# What can be done to align the grip frame to...



## samxxix (Feb 13, 2012)

the revolver frame on Ruger Blackhawks, etc.? I have had several, they all are great guns but I obcess about the grip frame.
I've tried tightening them while in a vice or C clamp, while pushing or pulling, etc but some of them I just cannot get to line up perfectly.
From looking closely at the machine and polishing marks made during manufacturing it looks like they were aligned perfectly at one time
but I have a nearly impossible job to get them back perfect. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------

